# Circuito integrado Flip flop RS



## JCR77 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola, tengo que hacer un circuito con un flip flop RS y no encuentro un integrado que lo tenga.
Es una pregunta bastante tonta, pero ya estuve buscando y la verdad que no lo encuentro.

Espero que me puedan ayudar, muchas gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 5, 2007)

lo puedes hacer con compuertas nand


----------



## Frankkk (Mar 9, 2009)

oigan yo tambien tengo esa duda, tengo que hacer un registro de corrimiento entrada serie- salida paralelo pero al igual que jcr77 no encuentro el integrado. Y eso de usar compuertas nand, como conectarias la entrada clk?


----------



## joky_kike1 (Mar 23, 2009)

hola, yo tambien andaba igual... nadie me respondia, pero logre hacer un flip flop con solo compuertas para un proceso que necesitaba... esta simulado y probado probado... aqui les dejo el diagrama de un flip flop RS... 

en la figura, los cuadritos eran unos tester de estado del simulador...


----------



## rogerca (Mar 28, 2009)

Amigo lo puedes hacer con flip flop j-k son mas encontrados en el mercado


----------



## JavichoPer (Mar 5, 2010)

disculpen amigos estoy buscando un flip flop (rs o jk) que funcione con el reloj en nivel alto y con entrada *clear*, solo encontre el  SN7473 de texas instruments , conocen algun otro con las caracteristicas que requiero ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola javichoPer

Te adjunto unos archivos con las hojas de datos de otros Flip-flop’s que, creo, son como los que requieres.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JavichoPer (Mar 6, 2010)

oye amigo , esos flip flop se activan con reloj en nivel alto? (que no en *flanco de subida)*, lo q pasa es que veo en la parte de FUNCTION TABLE que se activa en flanco bajo.  gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola javichoPer

Creo que es más rápido si le preguntas a Google.com  algo como esto

POSITIVE-EDGE-TRIGGERED J-K FLIP-FLOPS WITH SET AND RESET

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

